# Blade-Tech UCH



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

http://www.blade-tech.com/Blade-Tech-Ultimate-Concealment-Holster-pr-821.html

I just got my Blade-Tech UCH from www.pistolgear.com. It's a cool holster that I think will work for IDPA. I was using an OWB paddle holster but that has the pistol almost an inch away from my body. It's good for a fast draw because I can grab the grip and not have to readjust. But I wanted something that's closer to my daily carry mode. So I ordered the holster above. It's an IWB Kydex holster that seemed like the best solution. IWB - just like my daily carry method. Kydex - for a quick draw and easy reholstering. The quality and fit is great. It's lightweight and thin.

The downside is that the Kydex is slippery. Unlike a leather IWB holster, this thing moves around a lot. Is there some kind of material I can attach to the Kydex so it doesn't move as much? Like some sort of stick on felt maybe?

I want the pistol to sit lower with respect to my belt. The clip on this holster doesn't let you adjust for height. See the two screws and three holes where the clip meets the holster? I want to drill new holes so I can move the clip higher. Is it hard to drill holes into Kydex? I'm sure my drill will make the hole. I'm just looking for tips on drilling Kydex without a drill press.

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Wear it "as is" before making modifications. If you just got it, give it a chance. There is always time to tinker. It looks very similar to the Gurka from comp tac that I use with my 229. There should be very minimal "play" in the holster if it was indeed designed for your pistol. Try contacting blade tech, and check out thier customer service, then let us know. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've seen a couple of holsters with moleskin stuck on them for extra friction and comfort.

The slipperiness is one reason I went away from plastic IWB holsters and back to leather (well, horsehide, actually) for IWB carry. Still use plastic for OWB, though.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I called Blade-Tech and they don't have a longer clip arm available. I drilled an extra hole and it gives me an extra half inch lower. Not much but it makes the pistol feel more stable. 

I have a neoprene koozie thing. I might try that. If not, maybe some fake leather from the fabric store for the side against my skin. For the side against my jeans, skateboard tape might work but that might chew up my jeans. A small patch of inner tube rubber should do it too. 

Just seeing if anyone had gone down this road already...


----------

